# Sick goat - need advice



## mdoerge (Sep 9, 2009)

My almost 6 month old wether has a cough, clear runny nose, evidence of diarrhea under his tail and a fever of 104.2  He is eating, running and acting totally normal.  The vet is closed, so I gave him some probiotics, went to TSC and bought Liquamycin LA-200 and Pen-Aqueous (penicillin G procaine injectable suspension).  I bought both because I've read about one or the other being used, and am hoping for advice as to which would be best for my situation.  

A little background info- my vet recommended putting Agricmycin (oxytetracycline) in the goats water for 5-7 days after the fair to get rid of anything they may have picked up, and then to repeat after they were off it a week if necessary.  They all came home with runny noses and coughs, but no fever and I treated them for 7 days.  All three improved.  The wether started with a runny nose again a few weeks later, so I treated again for 5 days.  He improved and I thought all was well - until today when I got home from work.

I have to leave for my son's Open House, but would appreciate any advice and dosage recommendations until I can call the vet tomorrow.  Thanks!


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 9, 2009)

For tonight,  I would give probios and if you have banamine,...I would also drench w/sav-a-caf electrolytes, give a Fortified B-Complex shot. If the cough is tight, you can give an expectorant. These are supportive s...
The goat needs the vet's help for the anti-biotic info. Anything I would do myself in this situation may deviate from what you vet may have planned.

When you go in tomorrow, ask him about the pneumonia vaccine for goats made by colorado serum.... once you get the colds to clear, I personally would start that,..but ask your vet more about that...


----------



## crazygoatlady (Sep 9, 2009)

umm I think it is the LA 200 that burns when injected--someone jump in here.   I won't have it around, sometimes pain can through a goat into shock, they shut down and die.  I agree with trestlecreek


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, LA200 burns and I've heard of goats going down in shock when injected.  It apparently gets worse as the medication ages and oxidizes, so it may not be quite as bad if the bottle is brand-spanking new, but who knows..  I don't, which is why I use Bio-Mycin 200..  Same med (oxytetracycline), but without the sting.

Personally, if that were my goat, I'd hit him with BioMycin at a rate of 1ml/33lbs of bodyweight, 1x/day for 3-5 days.  Reason being, he has a fever...chances are, if he has a fever, he's got an active infection.  The coughing and runny nose would indicate pneumonia, which isn't something I'd hemhaw around with for too long.

The diarrhea..?  Not a typical symptom for pneumonia, but he's had antibiotic in his drinking water twice in the recent past...I can see that causing some upset, which may lead to diarrhea -- but that's just a WAG.

Bottom line for me, though is... fever -> antibiotics.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Sep 10, 2009)

Since you have LA-200 I would use it right away.  Give one ML per 33lbs Sub Q for 3 to 5 days.  If you give it IM it will hurt worse.  The Pen G is pretty dangerous to use if you are not good at giving shots.  It will kill a goat if it gets into the blood stream.  I use LA-200 pretty much exclusively for Pnuemonia in my goats.  You should see improvement in less than 24 hours, but don't stop with the antibiotic.  Also check the eyelids and gums for Anemia.  Also you can't mix LA-200 with Pen G they will offset each other.  Since your Vet already prescribed Oxytet using LA-200 would probably be your best option.

Chris


----------



## mdoerge (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  I did give him the LA-200 last night.  I found the dosage amount on the Fias Co Farm site.  He didn't even flinch when it was injected.  Fever was 101.2 this am; 103.0 this pm.  No more signs of diarrhea (I kind of figured it might be from being on antibiotics twice in the last month).  Eating, drinking, acting normal.  He's still coughing, but other than that, he seems great.  I called the vet and of course the one who knows goats wasn't in today.  The vet that was there said to continue with the LA-200 and to call back tomorrow when my vet is in to see if she wants to do anything different.  
Chris- Thanks for the heads up about the Pen G.  I think I'll pass on using that one for awhile... I'll check for anemia.  He is due to be wormed later this month.
Trestlecreek - I talked to the vet about the pneumonia vaccine before the fair, but she wasn't too keen on it.  I think I'll bring it up again.


----------



## Hoofprintgirl (Sep 12, 2009)

HI Everybody, I am new to the forum, but I have been raising Nigerian Dwarf's for 14 years.  I am also a certified herbalist and have used both conventional medicine and Herbal Remedies.  I do need to tell you I AM NOT a Vet, nor by sharing this with you, am I acting as a vet.  I have been using the herbs with my animals for at least 9 years and I have had great results.  I keep on hand Golden Seal in tincture for most of my goats needs for any antibiotic.  I have not had to use any other antibiotic on my goats for at least 5 years.   This way I do not have to worry about any pain that I am causing the animals by injecting anything into their system.  Golden Seal is very bitter, and they do not ususally like the taste of it, but they still like me after they get it in there mouth. They are very smart animals, and do not forget about the last shot that you gave them.  I also use all natural herbal remedies to worm my goats.  If you have any questions, please ask .  I will be more than happy to share with you my journey with my herd.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 12, 2009)

I have been researching natural herbal dewormer recipes recently!


----------



## mdoerge (Sep 13, 2009)

What is Golden Seal?


----------



## ThornyRidge (Sep 13, 2009)

some mild form of shipping fever maybe???  I hope the goat is doing well.. this is one of the many reasons why I am so paranoid with exposure of my animals in public arenas and choose to not show.  something to keep in mind is the clear snot/mucous may be ok as long as not in excessive amounts.. I know it has been extremely dry and dusty here lately with no rain and I see a couple that show someclear snot once in awhile due to this and also from routin around in their hay bags and seemingly snorting alfalfa chaff.  if you notice any breathing problems pick up a bottle of vet RX.. kinda like Vicks for goats.. that may help ya out.. I would definately consult with vet.. you don't want to be putting antibiotics in your goat unnecessarily if you are not exactly sure what you are treating.. this can hurt more than help!!  keep an eye on the diarrhea.. I would be most concerned with that and I would suggest a fecal when you speak to your vet.


----------



## Hoofprintgirl (Sep 14, 2009)

Golden Seal is a herbal suppliment that has been used for 100's of years as a natural antibiotic.  You normally get Golden Seal mixed with something else, like echinecia.  I get it mixed with Parenthium, which is also a natural antibiotic.


----------



## mdoerge (Sep 14, 2009)

ThornyRidge said:
			
		

> some mild form of shipping fever maybe???  I hope the goat is doing well.. this is one of the many reasons why I am so paranoid with exposure of my animals in public arenas and choose to not show.  something to keep in mind is the clear snot/mucous may be ok as long as not in excessive amounts.. I know it has been extremely dry and dusty here lately with no rain and I see a couple that show someclear snot once in awhile due to this and also from routin around in their hay bags and seemingly snorting alfalfa chaff.  if you notice any breathing problems pick up a bottle of vet RX.. kinda like Vicks for goats.. that may help ya out.. I would definately consult with vet.. you don't want to be putting antibiotics in your goat unnecessarily if you are not exactly sure what you are treating.. this can hurt more than help!!  keep an eye on the diarrhea.. I would be most concerned with that and I would suggest a fecal when you speak to your vet.


Our little wether is doing great.  Fever, runny nose, cough, and diarrhea are gone.  The diarrhea only lasted one day.  I agree with you about the clear snot.  I don't like to medicate unless it's absolutely necessary - I wasn't concerned until the coughing and fever started.  I have mixed feelings about the fair.  This goat was my son's 4-H project and it was a fabulous experience for him.  However, you definitely have close contact with a lot of other animals.  I am going to talk with my vet about being a little more proactive next year.  Our 4-H advisors recommended getting a shipping fever vaccine, but I didn't speak to my vet early enough in the summer about it - it was too late for it to be effective in time for the fair.  She wasn't totally sold on the idea anyway - I'm going to talk to her again about it, especially since he did get sick.


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 14, 2009)

For fairs, you are looking at a whole other can of worms!!
The goat pneumonia vaccine in my opinion is useless for the fair bugs.....it seems to work real well in closed herds though.


----------

